# Make the whole world your playground with the new LEGO® Technic™ Jeep® Wrangler



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Jeep® and the LEGO Group have revealed the newest LEGO® Technic™ model, the Jeep Wrangler Rubicon. Designed to emulate the iconic look, design and legendary off-road capabilities of the actual vehicle, this first-ever LEGO model of a Jeep SUV - the LEGO Technic Jeep Wrangler - is ready to face any epic adventure.








The new model of this powerful SUV will provide a thrilling building experience for LEGO fans of all ages as they recreate the high-performance 4x4 systems, rugged tyres, fold-down rear seats and classic seven-slot grille in LEGO Technic form.








Once the build is complete, builders can create endless off-road adventures with the feature-packed, 665-piece model. A button-operated front steering system and powerful axle-articulation suspension means owners will love testing out the model on obstacles everywhere. The eye-catching, yellow-and-black color scheme is captivating in action or on display.

The LEGO Technic Jeep Wrangler is designed for Jeep and LEGO fans alike, aged 9 and above. It will be available from 1 January, 2021, from LEGO.com, LEGO stores and other retailers globally, priced at £44.99 (49.99€ / $49.99).

"The Jeep Wrangler is an icon in the off-road world," said Lars Thygesen, designer, LEGO Technic. "The Rubicon has a lot of the iconic details loved by 4x4 fans the world over, so it was important to me to pack as many of the authentic, powerful features of the real vehicle into the LEGO Technic replica. I hope LEGO fans and vehicle lovers enjoy all aspects, including the suspension, winch and open-air design that we developed alongside the talented Jeep design team."

"With an 80-year legacy that reaches around the world, our owners, fans and followers have quite literally grown up with us," said Christian Meunier, global president of the Jeep brand. "Our partnership with the LEGO Group gives our enthusiasts another inclusive opportunity to share the passion they have for the Jeep Wrangler, a global automotive icon that represents fun, freedom and unbridled adventure."

"Ask any Jeep Wrangler owner and they'll tell you that their vehicle is just a bigger version of this new LEGO set," said Mark Allen, head of Jeep design. "The design of the Jeep Wrangler allows them to take it apart, top off, doors off, reconfigure it, add new pieces from our Mopar team, and then put it back together again. This LEGO Technic Jeep Wrangler should bring a new level of joy to our Jeep enthusiasts and help inspire future designers to the brand."


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

This looks fantastic and at that price I'll have that as well.


----------

